# Latest from fco



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Dear all,

As many of you will be aware Tahrir Square was cleared last night by the Army and Police. The Square is now open to traffic although it has yet to be cleared of rocks, glass, etc. Our travel advice has been updated to reflect the latest events.

We have also been made aware of unsubstantiated reports of the Army checking the ID of anyone looking foreign. Please make sure you carry ID with you at all times and continue to avoid any large gatherings.

Thank you to those who have been updating us on incidents. If there is anything you think we should be aware of please do not hesitate to let the consular section know.

Best regards,

Yvette Keriakos
Senior Consular Assistant

Consular Section | British Embassy Cairo 
7 Ahmed Ragheb Street, Garden City, Cairo, Egypt 
Email: [email protected] | Telephone: +202 27916000 | Direct line: 27916008 | Fax: +202 27916133 | FTN: 8407 6008 
British Foreign & Commonwealth Office (FCO) Home | UK in Egypt 
Visit our blogs at FCO Bloggers: Global conversations | Feedback & Questions to [email protected]


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

Thankyou for the information. Is the interntet ok in Cairo as I havent had connection for 2 days? ty


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Sierranabq said:


> Thankyou for the information. Is the interntet ok in Cairo as I havent had connection for 2 days? ty


There's no problem at all with the internet but perhaps there's a local problem.Sometimes the jumper at the exchange which sends the adsl to your line goes down ,contact your supplier.


----------

